# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  MobiFone tung khuyến mại “triệu đô” chào Xuân Canh Dần

## sevenup024

Đón năm con Hổ, MobiFone - nhà cung cấp mạng di động tốt nhất Việt Nam - đã tung ra một 
chương trình khuyến mại cực “sốc”. Khách hàng sẽ được tận hưởng “cơn mưa quà tặng” của MobiFone nhân dịp Tết đến xuân về.

​Chương trình được áp dụng với mọi đối tượng khách hàng từ ngày 1/2/2010 đến 28/2/2010:

a. Đối với khách hàng mới:

- Nếu bạn sở hữu một chiếc điện thoại di động thì bạn còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không hòa mạng MobiFone bởi vì bạn được Nhân hơn 3 lần tài khoản trả trước khi hoà mạng mới (bộ kit 50.000 đồng có 160.000 đồng trong tài khoản). Ngoài ra, trong 10 thẻ nạp tiếp theo (hạn chót nạp thẻ là 30.4.2010) khách hàng còn được tặng 50% giá trị thẻ nạp.

b. Đối với khách hàng trả sau: 

- 1,14 triệu đồng tiền cước trong vòng 12 tháng, tặng 12 tháng thuê bao Funring; 360 Voice SMS… là những khuyến mại cực kì hấp dẫn đối với các khách hàng trả sau

- Đối với các thuê bao trả sau đã khoá 2 chiều trong thời gian khuyến mại: miễn phí khôi phục hoạt động, tặng 540.000 đồng cước sử dụng nội mạng và 180 Voice SMS trong vòng 6 tháng.
c. Đối với khách hàng gói cước VIP:

- Đối với các khách hàng hoà mạng gói cước VIP của MobiFone như Gold 1, Gold 2, Gold 3, Gold 4 sẽ được hưởng các chính sách ưu đãi đặc biệt nếu đăng ký trong thời gian khuyến mại. Ví dụ: Gold 1 được hưởng miễn phí 1 tháng: 150 phút gọi, 100 SMS, 100MB cước dữ liệu, cước thuê bao Funring, MCA…

d. Chương trình cào trúng thưởng:

- Bên cạnh các chương trình khuyến mại về tài khoản dành cho các thuê bao trả trước và trả sau, MobiFone còn tiến hành đồng thời một chương trình cào và trúng thưởng cực lớn. 

Theo đó, bất kỳ một khách hàng nào hoà mạng MobiFone từ 1.2-28.2.2010 đều được cấp một thẻ cào trúng thưởng. 

Cơ cấu giải thưởng toàn Lộc – Biểu tượng của may mắn:

- 6 giải Nhất mỗi giải trị giá bằng vàng tương đương 145 triệu đồng/giải
- 66 giải Nhì mỗi giải một điện thoại Nokia 5230 trị giá 5 triệu đồng 
- 666.666 giải Ba… 


​Tổng giá trị giải thưởng của chương trình cào, trúng thưởng này lên tới gần 1 triệu USD (mức giải thưởng lớn nhất trong thời điểm hiện nay trên thị trường thông tin di động)

----------


## hoang_kisirong

Phải hòa mạng mới thì mới đc dự thưởng ah? chán thế? thế hok có cơ hội nào cho các thuê bao cũ ah?

----------


## giasuvietmy

Các mạng Điện thoại hiện giờ chỉ quan tâm đến khách hàng mới, chẳng chú trọng đến khách cũ gì cả. Thật là chán quá. Đúng là có mới nới cũ mà.......>"<
GHÉT

----------


## dung@123

> Các mạng Điện thoại hiện giờ chỉ quan tâm đến khách hàng mới, chẳng chú trọng đến khách cũ gì cả. Thật là chán quá. Đúng là có mới nới cũ mà.......>"<
> GHÉT


Có quan tâm tới khách hàng cũ mà bác [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## lolem19

Quan tâm ở chỗ nàottreereenn hay dưới? trong hay ngoài? trước hay sau? :-?? thông tin đê

----------


## ducquan1008

Hôm nay mùng 3 Tết rồi nhỉ , thế mà chả có cửa hàng bán sim, thẻ điện thoại mở [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]. Máy em sắp hết xiền rồi :-s

----------


## tranbaokieu

gần nhà mình bán SIM rùi!mới mua 2 thẻ 100 mà hok trúng giải gì hết!
huhuhu

----------


## fantasysl06

> gần nhà mình bán SIM rùi!mới mua 2 thẻ 100 mà hok trúng giải gì hết!
> huhuhu


mua 200k cơ à! ăn chơi thế :lick::lick::lick: Giải thưởng to mobi treo thế thôi, mua vài cái thẻ cào mà trúng phóc luôn thì có mà nó sạt nghiệp #-oĐừng ngây thơ thế chứ :emlaugh:

----------


## ngoclongnb1609

Tốt nhất thay vì mua 1 thẻ 200 thì hãy mua 4 thẻ 50k cơ hội được nhân 4 [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## muanoithatcucom

mua sim mới đợt tết này được khuyến mại ko chỉ lần đầu mà các các thẻ nạp tiếp theo cũng đc 50% giá trị thẻ nạp trong thời hạn nữa chứ, hay phết nhỉ, mại dô mại dô [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## valazivn

> mua sim mới đợt tết này được khuyến mại ko chỉ lần đầu mà các các thẻ nạp tiếp theo cũng đc 50% giá trị thẻ nạp trong thời hạn nữa chứ, hay phết nhỉ, mại dô mại dô [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])


Chỉ được 10 thẻ đầu tiên thôi, đến 30/4 là hết rồi. :lick: Sinh viên nghèo cả tháng có được 100k là hết cỡ, tiền đâu mà nạp nhiều thế. :shifty: Hoá ra vụ này mobi chỉ khuyến khích người có tiền thôi à. :a: Phân biệt vừa chứ :bawling:

----------


## hpbuon

> Chỉ được 10 thẻ đầu tiên thôi, đến 30/4 là hết rồi. :lick: Sinh viên nghèo cả tháng có được 100k là hết cỡ, tiền đâu mà nạp nhiều thế. :shifty: Hoá ra vụ này mobi chỉ khuyến khích người có tiền thôi à. :a: Phân biệt vừa chứ :bawling:


Có tiền thì dùng di động, nghèo thì thôi đú làm gì. Than thân làm gì, để cái công sức kêu đấy mà làm việc kiếm tiền đi

----------


## anhhailua

Cào toác tay. Ngồi chờ nhận giải [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## GMXV

> Có tiền thì dùng di động, nghèo thì thôi đú làm gì. Than thân làm gì, để cái công sức kêu đấy mà làm việc kiếm tiền đi


Em nghèo em dùng vịt tè, vì vịt tè chả chê em. :lick::lick::lick::a:

----------


## tuanlucki

Ai lại chê nhau thế. Mobi có chê ai đâu, nhưng vấn đề là cước nó có hơi cao. Nghèo mà theo thì cũng hơi vất. chứ chê bai gì [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## viengiaoduc

*MobiFone mở rộng địa bàn chương trình "Gọi 10 phút tính tiền 1 phút"*

​Cái chương trình Gọi 10 phút tính tiền 1 phút ai dùng mạng Mobi chắc biết hết, nhưng lần này Mobi mở rộng vùng khuyến mại gọi nội mạng miễn phí thêm 4 tỉnh phía Bắc gồm: Ninh Bình, Thanh Hoá, Nghệ An, Hà Tĩnh. Thế nên là kể từ giờ đến hết 31.3.2010, tất cả các cuộc gọi nội mạng xuất phát từ 4 tỉnh nói trên sẽ chỉ bị tính cước phút đầu tiên, 9 phút tiếp theo được MobiFone miễn phí hoàn toàn. Còn tại nội thành Hà Nội (tức là cả khu vực mở rộng, còn gọi là Hà Nội 2 ý), vụ “gọi 10 tính tiền 1” này vấn kéo dài tới 30.6.2010. 

Vì là sau khi tiến hành chương trình khuyến mại gọi nội mạng miễn phí (gọi 10 tính tiền 1) tại khu vực Hà Nội, doanh thu cũng như số lượng khách hàng tại khu vực này có chuyển biến rất tích cực. Nên là miền Tây (hoặc là miền gì đấy) thẳng tiến, Mobi quyết định kéo dài chương trình tại Hà Nội cũng như mở rộng vùng áp dụng khuyến mại cho 4 tỉnh phía Bắc là Ninh Bình, Thanh Hoá, Nghệ An và Hà Tĩnh.

Tết năm nay, có vẻ như mạng Mobi không bị nghẽn mạng mấy, ko như mấy năm trước, đêm 30 là ko thể gọi nổi cho ai. Đây là việc tích cực, đáng khen đáng khen. Hy vọng phát huy tiếp trong các dịp đông đúc khác, hehe.

​

----------


## loveseo

4 tỉnh được mở rộng phải chăng vì đang còn nghèo [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) nên Mobi khuyến mại ưu đãi ra 4 tỉnh này, chứ trước h chỉ có Hà Nội 1 và Hà Nội 2 thôi mà.

----------


## 4B1601

Nghe quả Hà Nội 2, kiểu gì vẫn hok đỡ được. Đã sáp nhập thì sao hok gọi luôn là HN nhỉ? Vẫn có sự phân chia thế thì HN2 và Hà tây khác nhau hok?

----------


## viengiaoduc

> Nghe quả Hà Nội 2, kiểu gì vẫn hok đỡ được. Đã sáp nhập thì sao hok gọi luôn là HN nhỉ? Vẫn có sự phân chia thế thì HN2 và Hà tây khác nhau hok?


Lý do chính vì sự xuất hiện của kênh hà nội 2 trên tivi, chứ ko có là cũng ko có thêm địa danh kia đâu [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) nhưng kể cũng vui, vẫn có sự phân biệt, tớ là tớ ko thích hòa đồng

----------


## chungdp

Mua cho lắm vào rùi ko biết phải dúng số nào àh..............chung tình 1 số thui

----------

